# Visitor Waiver?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I have had BOs have me sign a waiver if they were riding, but never for just being around horses. I would talk to your BO and see if that would maybe make him feel better because that would be incredibly annoying to have him watching your every move


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Why don't you just ask him if there's a problem?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to ask, just haven't been out there enough lately to run into eachother. I never asked before because I never felt comfortable about talking to them.... now we have a bit more open communication.


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I have never heard of such a thing, but maybe its possible he's worried about insurance? I would ask him.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My BO has people that are going to ride or enter the pastures sign a waiver. If you're just going to be watching or be in the barn area you don't have to.

Though at the old place, the only time you had to sign something was when you were riding with them (either lesson or trail ride)


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks guys! He did bring it up in the past about insurance reasons for when I had a 15 year old out there with me. thanks!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You might print this off and take it to your barn. I wondered if the equine liability laws were the same in Oregon as they are in Kansas and they are. 
The print in this is hard to read but its pretty informative. I always thought if the sign was posted he should be Ok but it looks like he would need both a sign and written release. 
Dispelling Common Myths in the Horse Industry - Part 1


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

great thanks!!! ill do that cuz tomorrow should be a fun day as long as there's no one breathing down our neck lol


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Most stables do have a waiver that is signed when boarders have guests out. It is a large liability to the owner of the barn when there are foreign individuals on the property. Age should not matter, if they are over 18 it just means that a parents signature is not needed. If one of your guests were to get injured, or even claim they were injured in any way, your barn owner could face a lawsuit, in turn risking his business. It's a bummer that they feel uncomfortable, but I would contact him before hand at let him know that you will be having a guest and make sure that it is okay with him first. Then perhaps ask him about a waiver?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya I found the waivers in an envelope by our bulletin board  oops silly me lol


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i never had to do that.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I have always had to sign a waiver to ride at a new barn. Likewise any of my guests. I did have a BO a remark because my guest did not ride in a helmet. She was not upset, but just told me that in the future to have them wear one of the schooling helmets if they don't bring one.

I have never heard of a waiver for someone just in the pastures or arena, but I can see the reason for it.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I always always always have visitors (especially repeat visitors) sign Waivers. -especially- if they intend on riding. I have my Equine Liability sign up by the Barn, Arena, and a third as you come onto the property -and- i have my barn rules posted everywhere I can put them where it won't look overbearing.

Just trying to cover my hiney incase someone gets hurt (i do have insurance too though, lol.. trying to keep my premium low!)

I get increasingly nervous as people i dont know come into the barn, especially if they bring small children or people who arent familiar with horses. If someone came onto the property to watch a friend ride, and suddenly popped open an umbrella for some shade... that could get a rider thrown/hurt/killed.

If i don't for whatever reason make them sign waivers, i will point them to the Liability sign and give them a copy of the barn rules. Im sure they think im a total square, but better that than seeing someone get hurt!

Your Stable Manager probably doesn't know ya well enough to know what kind of people you are bringing out or something along those lines. Some boarder's guests make me more nervous than others, LOL!

Im sorry you had that experience though... i hate the feeling of having someone "dote" over me, or breathe down my neck. I hate being judged like that, LOL! If i want to be judged, i'll pin a number on my back and saddle pad thankyouverymuch!! =)


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

*Liability Release and Hold Harmless*

I handle it like Skippy. Here at our farm we only provide complete boarding services, no lessons or training. 
If anyone comes to our farm they must sign a Liability Release and a Hold Harmless Agreeement. We also require children, under the age of 16, to wear protective headgear and appropriate footwear, in addition to being accompanied by a responsible adult at all times, when entering beyond the main gate into a designated "horse area". Our agreements not only cover equine activities but leisure activities as well for accidents, injuries or death resulting from. It also specifically states we are not responsible for vehicles, trailers or equipment on our property. Our Boarders are responsible for their family members, guests and visitors education and behavior.
I am sure I am not the only BO who has cringed at what I have occasionally seen going on at our farm in the past. This is the best -once, I had a boarder's mom come out in red high heel shoes and kind of a red (looked like a negligee outfit to me) thing and try to bring her daughter's horse in from one of the pastures where he was with a dozen other horses. She had no idea what she was doing and it was a miracle she or any of the horses did not get injured as they amassed themselves at the gate negotiating for their spot to pass through. She finally did give up. After numerous other spine-chilling incidents (not quite as exciting or amusing as that one) now, however, I am quite strict. At the main gate is a sign that states "It is our intention to create a safe and fun environment here at *** farm. By passing through this gate, you acknowledge the inherent and serious dangers related to Equine activities. You have signed the required documents and agree to abide by all the rules, exercise good horsemanship, common sense and always work in a safe manner to protect yourself, your horse, other people and animals around you and the equine environment. HAVE FUN AND RIDE."
Somedays I simply yearn for the times when all we had were 2 little signs - "Tackroom" and "Restroom".


----------

